# Angeln im Ötztal



## buddha (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich bin evtl. dieses oder in jedem Fall nächstes Jahr ne Woche auf zwei im Ötztal (Vent). Wie sieht es denn dort mit Angelmöglichkeiten aus?? 

Schonmal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

servas buddah!
ich werde am montag einen fliefiefreund von mir anrufen,der kennt sich in der gegend ein wenig aus.werde dir dann berichten.lg und schönes wochenende
rob


----------



## buddha (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

Hi rob,
das wäre natürlich Klasse. Vom Fliegenfischen im Ötztal hab ich gelesen aber kannst ja mal Fragen wie es mit nem schönen See etc. aussieht. 

Schonmal Danke im Voraus!

LG,
Ingo


----------



## luigi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

hallo buddha,
die ötztaler ache ist ein klassischer gebirgsbach mit großem gletscher-einzugsgebiet. dh gut zu befischen ab saisonbeginn (vermutlich im april) bis zum einsetzen der großen schneeschmelze, je nach temperatur mai/juni. juli und august kannst du komplett vergessen, hohes und braunes wasser, besonders der bach in vent (rofener ache) hat sehr viel geschiebe. september geht wieder, sobald es in der höhe kalt genug wird. ab anfang oktober ist bachforellen-schonzeit und damit schluss. also: wenig zeit  |uhoh: 
derzeit gibt es dort heftige kämpfe, weil die landes-e-gesellschaft ein riesenkraftwerk errichten will.
das vordere ötztal hat auch einen see (piburger see), den ich aber nicht kenne.
lizenzen bekommst du über die tourismus-verbände.
tight lines, luigi


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

servus buddah!
leider hab ich von meinem spezi die selbe info.die ache kannst du zu dieser zeit wirklich vergessen,da kommt der halbe gletscher runter.
ich würde es auch an dem piburgersee versuchen.das hört sich noch am vernüftigsten an.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## buddha (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

Hi luigi, hi rob,
na das hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an. Ich werd es dann mal am Piburger See veruchen. Danke für die Info´s!!!

Schön Jrööss,
Ingo


----------



## Pille Master (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Ötztal*

Update:
seit letztem Jahr darf man am Piburger See nichtmehr mit "Lebendködern" (Wurm,Made etc) angeln


----------

